# SoCal Ocho pre pre pre herf



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

@ our place Wednesday before socal. One or multiple Daves attending so far. Grilling homemade sausages + other stuff. Libations welcome. Crash space available.

-- this is in Long Beach


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: SoCal Se7en pre pre pre herf*

This half of the bikini is there!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: SoCal Se7en pre pre pre herf*



j6ppc said:


> @ our place Wednesday before socal. One or multiple Daves attending so far. Grilling homemade sausages + other stuff. Libations welcome. Crash space available.
> 
> -- this is in Long Beach


:r 
Sorry, Jon. SoCal Se7en was last year. Most of us will be attending SoCal Ocho. 

Seriously, I would love to come herf with you guys on Wednesday but it is likely I won't be there. Sure hope you and the Daves make it down to S.H.I.T with us.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: SoCal Se7en pre pre pre herf*



pnoon said:


> :r
> Sorry, Jon. SoCal Se7en was last year. Most of us will be attending SoCal Ocho.
> 
> Seriously, I would love to come herf with you guys on Wednesday but it is likely I won't be there. Sure hope you and the Daves make it down to S.H.I.T with us.


He said pre pre pre...:r

What is it you always say? Git yer a$$ out here or something to that effect? We have a seat reserved in the Herf mobile for Jon. He is coming to the pre SoCal S.H.I.T herf, even if we have to tie him up and throw him in the trunk.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: SoCal Se7en pre pre pre herf*



pnoon said:


> :r
> Sorry, Jon. SoCal Se7en was last year. Most of us will be attending SoCal Ocho.
> 
> Seriously, I would love to come herf with you guys on Wednesday but it is likely I won't be there. Sure hope you and the Daves make it down to S.H.I.T with us.


Already planning on attending that S.H.I.T . Perhaps a helpful mod could edit the title to reflect ocho?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: SoCal Se7en pre pre pre herf*



j6ppc said:


> Perhaps a helpful mod could edit the title to reflect ocho?


Done.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: SoCal Se7en pre pre pre herf*

No one told me there was going to be a pre pre pre pre pre herf. I get in on Thursday


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: SoCal Se7en pre pre pre herf*



croatan said:


> No one told me there was going to be a pre pre pre pre pre herf. I get in on Thursday


it's not too late to change yer ticket:tu 
Hell just get here a week early, the S.H.I.T crew will herf with ya:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: SoCal Se7en pre pre pre herf*



SDmate said:


> it's not too late to change yer ticket:tu
> Hell just get here a week early, the S.H.I.T crew will herf with ya:ss


Yeah! Wednesday is our practice run. :ss


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: SoCal Se7en pre pre pre herf*



Bigwaved said:


> Yeah! Wednesday is our practice run. :ss


PRACTICE!...we don't need no stinkin' practice..:bx:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: SoCal Se7en pre pre pre herf*



SDmate said:


> PRACTICE!...we don't need no stinkin' practice..:bx:ss


Well, the younger folk need to practice Geritol chugging so we can hang with the AARPies at the S.H.I.T. herf.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, where and when will this HERF be? What part of socal?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

You guys are killing me...I am going to have to take the whole week off. :hn :ss


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Smoked said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where and when will this HERF be? What part of socal?


The part of socal alluded to upthread, the date is also self evident. (you did read the thread right???). This is not a free for all invite but is instead limited to friends, those I have invited, and also some others I have invited via bounce (Gerry & Peter you did that right??) who I wish to include but do not yet know personally. Please excuse my delay in responding but this is our home and we don't extend hospitality @ random.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> You guys are killing me...I am going to have to take the whole week off. :hn :ss


You mean to tell me you haven't blocked off from Wednesday to Monday? Slacker...


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You mean to tell me you haven't blocked off from Wednesday to Monday? Slacker...


Ha Ha...I actually think I am just going to retire.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Do I smell bacon?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

mmmm bacon


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Confirmed;
BWDave
Brandon

Just trying to figure out who else is coming so that we can plan accordingly...


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

put me down as a maybe.

if i show up without my handlers, i cannot be responsible if i hurt someones feelings.

Jon, can you PM the addy to me, please?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Are we there yet, Jon? :ss


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Almost my friend


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

im a maybe:ss


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Let me know if you do plan on coming .


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> im a maybe:ss


There goes the neighborhood.  Are you bringing a Keno runner?


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> @ our place Wednesday before socal. One or multiple Daves attending so far. Grilling homemade sausages + other stuff. Libations welcome. Crash space available.
> 
> -- this is in Long Beach


Joker are going to this in the "little Red Honda" ? We can throw Mr. Nee in the trunk :w

Rob:u


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh we are looking to start 17-1800 .


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Rumor has it that mirror boy and possibly the pnoonster will also be in attendance.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I have heard those rumors.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Rumor has it that mirror boy and possibly the pnoonster will also be in attendance.





Bigwaved said:


> I have heard those rumors.


Can you guys handle poon?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Can you guys handle poon?


I will be sure to bring some midget moise.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

soulskater said:


> put me down as a maybe.
> 
> if i show up without my handlers, i cannot be responsible if i hurt someones feelings.
> 
> Jon, can you PM the addy to me, please?


Jesse - I'll be one of your references.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Confirmed;
> BWDave
> Brandon
> POON!!
> Just trying to figure out who else is coming so that we can plan accordingly...


Dammit. I'm in.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> Joker *WE* are going to this in the "little Red Honda" ? We can throw Mr. Nee in the trunk :w
> 
> Rob:u


:c WTF is up with an increase in RG:tg


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Jesse - I'll be one of your references.


You don't count as a reference Peter :r:r:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> :c WTF is up with an increase in RG:tg


Stop yer damn whinin'

Bump.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Dammit. I'm in.


Twist, twist, nudge, nudge...:r


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Jesse - I'll be one of your references.


references? is anybody their gonna be able to stop me?

where does a 700lb gorilla sit?
anywhere he wants.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

FYI all -- the festivities will be starting around 1700.

There will also be a hands on bacon making demo earlier in the afternoon.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

gorob23 said:


> *Joker are going to this in the "little Red Honda" ?* We can throw Mr. Nee in the trunk :w
> 
> Rob:u


...and to think this guy teaches kids in school :r


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> ...and to think this guy teaches kids in school :r


not always  is it possible to mess with my sig tag any more:r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

yes


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> yes


I already knew that but that's ok

:z I'm headed to the Patio RIGHT NOW! Anybody else wanna go:bl

Rob:w


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

gorob23 said:


> I already knew that but that's ok
> 
> :z I'm headed to the Patio RIGHT NOW! Anybody else wanna go:bl
> 
> Rob:w


Y'all have fun now!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Good news/bad news.
Brandon can't make it but sent some party favors our way for our pre pre herf.

Thanks Brandon good luck with the interview. We'll look forward to seeing you on Saturday.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Good news/bad news.
> Brandon can't make it but sent some party favors our way for our pre pre herf.
> 
> Thanks Brandon good luck with the interview. We'll look forward to seeing you on Saturday.


Good luck, Brandon. I guess I will not see you until Saturday then.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> The part of socal alluded to upthread, the date is also self evident. (you did read the thread right???). This is not a free for all invite but is instead limited to friends, those I have invited, and also some others I have invited via bounce (Gerry & Peter you did that right??) who I wish to include but do not yet know personally. Please excuse my delay in responding but this is our home and we don't extend hospitality @ random.


That would explain me not having clue one as to wear this is....


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Good news/bad news.
> Brandon can't make it but sent some party favors our way for our pre pre herf.
> 
> Thanks Brandon good luck with the interview. We'll look forward to seeing you on Saturday.


Thanks Jon...I'm bummed I can't make it, but this is a opportunity I can't pass on.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Good luck, Brandon. I guess I will not see you until Saturday then.


Thanks Dave...see you on Sat!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Thanks Dave...see you on Sat!


You betcha.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Thanks Jon...I'm bummed I can't make it, but this is a opportunity I can't pass on.


I fail to understand why you don't want to show up for your oral board short on sleep, hungover and reeking of cigars. Priorities Brandon, priorities .

Seriously good luck look forward to seeing you Saturday.

As for the rest of you - looking forward to seeing yens tomorrow.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> I fail to understand why you don't want to show up for your oral board short on sleep, hungover and reeking of cigars. Priorities Brandon, priorities .
> 
> Seriously good luck look forward to seeing you Saturday.
> 
> As for the rest of you - looking forward to seeing yens tomorrow.


HaHa...thanks!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

just a few hours .


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

j6ppc said:


> just a few hours .


Enjoy fellas.....see yens soon.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Well, if work doesn't keep me later than my normal late exit I'm planning on getting there about 8pm.
Looking forward to meeting some new people and seeing some old (but younger than me) friends :tu


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Deem said:


> Well, if work doesn't keep me later than my normal late exit I'm planning on getting there about 8pm.
> Looking forward to meeting some new people and seeing some old (but younger than me) friends :tu


:c fly in the ointment, I am 50-50


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

rob make it happen...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Y'all have fun, ya' bastages. I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

croatan said:


> Y'all have fun, ya' bastages. I'll see you tomorrow


Have a safe trip.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

croatan said:


> Y'all have fun, ya' bastages. I'll see you tomorrow


james pm sent on the other :tu


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

im on my way :z


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> rob make it happen...


I'm trying 2 hoop games but maybe


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Herf on!
pnoon, bigwaved, gorob23, gabedog gerry and myself so far.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Herf on!
> pnoon, bigwaved, gorob23, gabedog gerry and myself so far.


HOLY CRAP BATMAN!!!!!....whatta you guys smokin' :w:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

SDmate said:


> HOLY CRAP BATMAN!!!!!....whatta you guys smokin' :w:ss


:r

So it *is* true that Fidel's cigars have pot in them! LoL!!!

:r

Looks like you guys are having fun. More pics, please!!!


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Though I got there late I had a great time.
Thanks Jon for your wonderful hospitality :tu
Dave, it was greating meeting you and thanks for the very nice cigar.
Peter, Gabe, Gerry and Rob always a pleasure to smoke with you gents and thanks for the smokes.
Brandon even though you didn't make it your spirit was there and your smokes were enjoyed :tu

Mo thanks for the call and hooking up Croatan.
You guys have a great time tomorrow in SD at the SH!T gathering.
From the pic above I'm glad i missed that part 

Deem


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

sorry for not being able to make.

family member was in the hospital


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Hope things go well for your family member, the hospital is not a good place to be.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

soulskater said:


> sorry for not being able to make.
> 
> family member was in the hospital


Hope all turned out well bro.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Lights out @ pre pre pre herf - Good times. Good smokes. Decent eats. Thanks all for coming.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Also there is an extra cell phone here.... Rob maybe?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

j6ppc said:


> Lights out @ pre pre pre herf - Good times. Good smokes. Decent eats. Thanks all for coming.


decent eats? EXCELLENT EATS! thanks for hosting!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Hope all turned out well bro.


Same here, Jesse.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

zemekone said:


> decent eats? EXCELLENT EATS! thanks for hosting!


You are welcome! Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the great food/cigars/drink and good times, all.


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the well wishes. Mom is not feeling all too chipper. She's gonna see a specialist today. She should be better soon.

Thanks for the call, Dave.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Jon, I went out to the pond last night and smoked the Partagas #2 you sent to me. Thought of you all having a great time. Have fun.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> Jon, I went out to the pond last night and smoked the Partagas #2 you sent to me. Thought of you all having a great time. Have fun.


Sure wish you could have been here. We had a blast.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> decent eats? EXCELLENT EATS! thanks for hosting!


Sorry the food was better than Excellent, *FIVE FOOTBALL STAR!!!! *

Jon what a spread. *Thank You* for having the gang over and putting up with us.

.. Guys this was the way to kick off the week...:tu

Rob:ss


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

sounds like you guys are off to a rocking start, :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Need More Pics..lol 

Hope your Mom gets better quickly Jesse.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Need More Pics..lol
> 
> Hope your Mom gets better quickly Jesse.


*Pictures. *

Just a couple. We was too busy smokin and drinkin and eatin.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Jon & [email protected]@tch, again, thanks for the hospitality. Peter, thanks for the pictures. Good times. Save the whales for they are cute.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

pnoon said:


> *Pictures. *
> 
> Just a couple. We was too busy smokin and drinkin and eatin.


Did I miss something or were you not in the pics


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> Did I miss something or were you not in the pics


We took them of the young guys only!!! :w


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

gorob23 said:


> We took them of the young guys only!!! :w


:r

Everytime I see Pnoon's avitar I laugh out loud! I must put a face with the name:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> :r
> 
> Everytime I see Pnoon's avitar I laugh out loud! I must put a face with the name:tu


Bacon Boy (j6ppc), Resident Post Whore (Bigwaved), and Lord of the Lottery (pnoon)








[/


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Bacon Boy (j6ppc), Resident Post Whore (Bigwaved), and Lord of the Lottery (pnoon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This whole time when I saw your name I thought you were the baby in the avitar :r Much better looking now:tu


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> ..... Much better looking now:tu


:r:r...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Lovely morning in the shore here.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I miss California. I grew up in the valley (San Gabriel and Arcadia) and once I graduated HS at 17 I bailed for Taos NM to ski:ss


----------

